# items made from my stash.



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Items made from my stash. Head bands are made from left over sock yarn.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,

You do lovely work and I love the colors. Lucky baby..


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Ohhhh! I like it all! Good job!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

so pretty!


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

Very pretty, I love the pink set.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

They are so lovely.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful! Particularly like the pink layette set!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

You are a talented knitter. I love everything but I have to say the detail work on the pink set is just gorgeous and really sets it apart.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Such beautiful creations!!!


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

They are all wonderful!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

You are very talented and your work is just adorable.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous pieces all expertly done!Spectacular work~~


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

All your work is beautiful.


----------



## errjan46 (May 23, 2011)

Such lovely work, well done


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful work - especially like the pattern on the pinkset.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lovely work - I love the orange cardy.


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

lovely


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely work


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Just adorable!


----------



## pugmax (Aug 30, 2011)

Your work is lovely. Do you have a pattern for the headband? My Granddaughter is nine and she loves those headbands for school. Would appreicate it if that is possible. Ruby, Fl


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Lovely all of them


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love the sweaters!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful! I especially love the pink set!


----------



## chris03 (May 5, 2011)

Wow these are gorgeous!!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Gorgeous work - amazing what you can do with a little stash


----------



## KnitnRI (Nov 19, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Love all your items. They are beautiful.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice, I really like your orange one with the embroidery and twisted rib!


----------



## sheilah516 (Jan 20, 2012)

Very nice work. I love the pattern on the pink baby set. Where did you get it? I'm always making baby sets and love this pattern.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely work! What a great way to use your stash.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

all lovely


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

:shock: great work...love the colors...the headbands are so cute...


----------



## MojoMa56 (Nov 29, 2011)

Such lovely work!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Goodness you do beautiful work. I especially love the pink baby set.
Kudos,
Jeanne


----------



## Svanover (Mar 20, 2012)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Love the pink! Love them all


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

All so Beautiful!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I wish I had your skill.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

beautiful work, do you have pattern names or sites you got them from?


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Great work love it all. Nice headbands for a little girl. Very pretty patters and nice embrodery on the mellon sweater.


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful creations


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

love them all but would love the pattern number and maker for the pink set please


----------



## milly b (Feb 21, 2011)

lovely / pretty / very nice ; would you share headband patterns ? I dream of knitting something like your sweater sets someday .. Just beatuiful work Milly b.


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

It would be so nice if when posting your work you would also post the name of the pattern and where we can get it. I would love the name of the pattern for the pink sweater, hat and booties. Beautiful work.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

how very beautiful the sweaters are you truly are talented!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful work. Love them all. Can you share the pattern for the headbands. The little girl next door would love them.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

very nice work


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Very pretty!!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Everything you have done is beautiful but the pink set is stunning if you can share the pattern I would so love to do that set


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

Your work is gorgeous especially the pink set. COuld you pls give the pattern details, as I would love to knit this. thankyou! x


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful!! would you please post the source of the pattern


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Wunderbar!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Really beautiful delicate work...it's perfection...I'm sure everyone would like the pattern...


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

I love that pink set! Would you mind sharing where to get the pattern??


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Gramma, Your work is beautiful. Some lucky little baby is going to be the recipient of your labor of love from your stash.


----------



## vickest (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful work, and you used some of your stash. Good job on these lovely items. Vicki


----------



## lswmbrm1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome work!!! Where did you get the pattern for the pink sweater outfit? I would like to give it a try. Thanks for sharing. Sue


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

fab work


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful work. I especially like the pink set. Could you share the name of the pattern?


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

OH!! I love these....every one!!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Nicely done!!!


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Lovely work especially the pink set. Do u have the pattern number or did you make it up yourself


----------



## SandyO (Jul 8, 2011)

Such beautiful work. I would love to have the pattern for the headbands. I have a lot of sock yarn. Thanks.


----------



## colesmom (Aug 16, 2011)

i agree with everyone - beautiful work - and like so many I too would love to know the source of the patterns!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Absolutely Wonderful!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Love the pink sweater set. Stash is wonderful.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

You do lovely work.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Your work is impeccable. Truly a testament to your knitting abilities. I wanna be just like you when I grow up!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Too cute! Love your work!


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

You have done a marvelous job on all your projects but please, please, can you tell us where to find the patterns as we are all itching to try them out ourselves.

Ann


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

Is the pink set a pattern one can ask for? It is darling - I have just finished a pram blanket which would suit it beautifully for my great/great neice arriving in a few weeks ...

I would be most grateful
[email protected]

I link would be wonderful. Many thanks


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Excellent work - beautiful!


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

Great job! I would love the pattern for the pink outfit. thank you pattisark


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

pretty sweaters!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

ohhh these are so sweet.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

the pink set is beautiful i have not seen this pattern before would love this can you share or tell where you got the pattern

susie cue


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

all beautiful pieces esp. the pink set.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Your work is lovely. I would also like to add my request for information on the pink pattern p l e a s e :thumbup:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

love the pink outfit


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful stash busters. Great ideas for my stash.. Thank you..


----------



## sandra13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hoping you are willing to share the pattern. Love all your projects.


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

They are so sweet.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful stash busters!


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

another knitter looking for pattern info on the pink set!


----------



## Mimi Cindy (Aug 10, 2011)

Everything is so cute.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Just love the pink sweater. Can you share the pattern? Beautiful work.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Headband pattern is from DROPS delight, Posie, pattern # FA-010-bn. You can find at www.garnstudio.com


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Pattern for pink set is from Good Housekeeping Complete Book of Needlecraft 1959. Check with your library, they may have a copy or Send me a PM with your email address.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

It's all so beautiful and I love the colors


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice work. I love the pink one. What a nice gift for a new baby.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, too cute. Great job.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

Omigosh! i love the sweater!! Great work!!


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

They are all lovely! thanks for sharing


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

The Pink set is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Love the coral!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

My thought when I saw your photos was "WOW". Very beautiful...


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

very pretty ,Love the pink!!!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the pink set it looks like quilting, brilliant!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Great work. I love the pink baby set and the orange sweater is wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## adl (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful work. Love your flowers on the pink sweater. Is this embroidery?


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Will post pattern on this site later. Copyright laws no longer apply (public domain - book published more than 28 years ago, no renewal).


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness! They are all just beautiful!

Anita


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Those are all great!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Some of the best "stash" projects I've seen. A lot of stash projects looks just like ... "stash projects", but not yours!


----------



## jojo1651 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow!! those are gorgeous!! I love them all!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow! Love it all! I like the headbands, pink set especially and the orange one!!!! They are all beautiful!!


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

grammacat said:


> Will post pattern on this site later. Copyright laws no longer apply (public domain - book published more than 28 years ago, no renewal).


Awesome!!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

How striking! It caught my eye imedieatley


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

It took me awhile to find the pattern for the headband (Drops has lots). Here is the link... they are just too cute.

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5371&lang=us


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

You do beautiful work..Love the pink outfit...


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely items. Nice work :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Wish I could make things like that out of my stash. Very nice.


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

beautiful work, looks like store bought, so good. where did u get the headbands instructions, would like to increase a bit and make for my adult granddtr. for the winter to wear to work. thanks.


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Lovely work - love the pink set and wish my girls were smaller to wear headbands


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Those are all beautiful things, but my absolute favorite is the gorgeous pink baby set. You do great work!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

MrsBearstalker said:


> Those are all beautiful things, but my absolute favorite is the gorgeous pink baby set. You do great work!


Yeah me too. The pink set is lovely!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

LOvely items and lovely work. My mom made an outfit like the pink set for one of my kids. They only wore it once or twice and it disappeared along with my knitting (that someone else in the family thought was a waste of my time), some new diaper pins, yarn, pattern book and a few other baby items. Never to be seen again, also, I never did like that old bag.


----------



## miashay02 (Feb 11, 2011)

Your work is beautiful!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

To all who requested the pattern, I will post the pattern on this site later today. Tooooo many requests to email. Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

your work is beautiful, one day i hope to get my nerve to make something beautiful like the pink


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, looking forward to receiving it.



grammacat said:


> To all who requested the pattern, I will post the pattern on this site later today. Tooooo many requests to email. Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Attempting to post the pattern. Hope it goes through and you can read it.


----------



## nonna of 2 (Mar 26, 2012)

all your work is just beautiful!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful items!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

I love them all!


----------



## Jam8502000 (Jun 11, 2012)

They are all beautiful. I inherited a lot of orange and got very excited w hen I saw it I would love all three patterns if possible. It is exciting to See something I want to make [email protected]


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

:thumbup:   Love it all


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Head bands are DROPS design, I posted the link earlier. Pink set pattern is also posted on this site. I will email you the pattern for the orange sweater.


Jam8502000 said:


> They are all beautiful. I inherited a lot of orange and got very excited w hen I saw it I would love all three patterns if possible. It is exciting to See something I want to make [email protected]


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

lovely work!!


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Love the pink set.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Really lovely work.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

I would love the pink set pattern,my e-mail is
[email protected] thanks


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you very much,for sharing.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

All beautiful items!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Pretty knitting, very good!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful knitting.


----------



## Jayne p (Apr 21, 2012)

The pick set is beautiful. Can you tell me what the pattern was and where I can get it from. Thank you so much


----------



## Jayne p (Apr 21, 2012)

I am so sorry it ment to say pink.


----------



## Sarahb69 (Apr 11, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

I would love the pattern for the orange one,very very nice work


----------



## Mary Larson (Apr 21, 2011)

You do beautiful work. I, too, have a lot of "stash" on hand -- I would love to have the pattern for the pink set if you could send it to me. My E-mail is "[email protected]". Thank you in advance for sharing. Keep knitting! 
Mary


----------



## Jayne p (Apr 21, 2012)

Would you be able to email me the pink pattern. Than you for sharing. You have made one happy knitter. [email protected]


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

These are lovely.


----------



## lswmbrm1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Could you email me the pattern for the pink outfit or tell me where to find the pattern, please. Just love it, thanks Sue
[email protected]


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the pink outfit! It is so beautifully done!


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

Love that pink layette set it is super lovely!


----------



## granniesan (Feb 2, 2011)

Love your work. I would love it if you would email me your pattern for the orange sweater. Thank you. Thanks for posting the pattern for the pink set!
[email protected]


----------



## jweston (May 10, 2011)

beautiful,love them both.Is there any chance the pattern for the pink one.l just had a new grand baby would so like to make it for him.Thank you in advance.
[email protected]


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful and I would also love for you to e-mail the pattern for the pink set, please!


[email protected]


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern for the pink outfit. How can I save a copy of this for future use. I'm having a hard time trying to copy it to paste it.


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## Dollybex (Jun 23, 2011)

love the jacket hat and booties


----------



## sexton (Oct 19, 2011)

I really love the headbands, would they fit an 11 & 14 year old? if so could you share the pattern please?


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

If you posted the lovely pattern for that wonderful pink baby outfit - I mi8ssed it

[email protected]

pLEASE ...

sHERRY


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

smigdail said:


> If you posted the lovely pattern for that wonderful pink baby outfit - I mi8ssed it
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


If you read all the posting you will find it. :wink:


----------



## Maxilolo (May 4, 2011)

Such beautiful things.


----------



## Delores T (Aug 23, 2011)

aaaaau-so very lovely. Thanks in advance for [email protected]


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

thank you for posting the pattern for the pink set your skills at knitting have really brought this pattern to life it is beautiful many thanks


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Lovely, simply lovely!!!!!


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting the pattern for the pink set. It is so beautiful.


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful work, I would love to get a copy of your pink baby set directions. I have many old patterns but don't go back to 1959. I will have 2 weddings this yr. so hope to kt a set soon. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I like the pink one best. Um,no, I like the tangerine one best. But maybe.... They are both darling! Beautiful workmanship.


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

JRL said:


> Beautiful work, I would love to get a copy of your pink baby set directions. I have many old patterns but don't go back to 1959. I will have 2 weddings this yr. so hope to kt a set soon. Thanks in advance.


Grammacat very kindly posted the pattern instructions on page 9 of this thread.


----------

